# USC's LIMBO



## Zumbi (Mar 25, 2009)

Heeeeey.......!
...eeey...
eey...
...

Is anybody here?
...body here?
..here?
...


----------



## hman13 (Mar 25, 2009)

Abandon all hope, ye who enter.


Just kidding of course....as Dante would say, you have to go through hell to get to heaven..... or was that Steve Miller Jet Airliner?


----------



## Kylok (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, technically I was ejected south of USC limbo.. but I must be in some kind of limbo, because my future is uncertain and I'm still on this forum!


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 25, 2009)

Is Nev here? 
I can't see 2 meters away from my eyes! Damn!

Who's here?

I was wondering about who's on the USC's Limbo... If I remember well, Nev had a bad GRE results. My own was TERRIBLE.

MAYBE we are been waitilisted due to this? I mean, they're separating the "GOOD" applications but with "NOT SO GOOD" GRE results, so when our turn on the queue comes, they contact us?


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 26, 2009)

In the end, the GRE score has nothing to do with it. I'm in limbo just as much as you guys and I did pretty OK on the GRE.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Zumbi! Yeah, I'm here.  

I'm losing more and more hope the closer it gets to the April 3rd event.  It seems if we have any chance of acceptance now we would've been waitlisted or something.  What's everyone else's thoughts on this? Any ideas?


----------



## ganz (Mar 26, 2009)

here's a couple of external factors that you may not know about.  

1.  this week the school is hosting a massive event for all the donors who helped build the monolithic and new school of cinematic arts.  george lucas himself will be there.

2.  in order to prepare for this event, there has been a landrush of last minute building preparation, schedule changes, post-facilitie de-bugging, etc.  

3.  we just got back from spring break.

4.  so what i'm saying is, there's a very good chance that decision making has been delayed by these circumstances.

just shining a ray of hope, however small.

ganz


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 26, 2009)

Ganz, do you think it's possible though for them to make decisions on 20 or so applicants and then say, "We'll wait a month to decide the rest because we're too busy." 
?

It just seems like it doesn't make sense but I appreciate your external factors list.  Makes me hope some more.


----------



## ganz (Mar 26, 2009)

N-26,

Yes I think that's possible.  You have to understand how monstrous and massive USC's SCA really is.  They have so many insane things going on, and they're in the middle of big changes in facilities, curriculum, medium, faculty, etc.  The school is going through the birth pains of its "new direction".  Your letters could very well be one of the consequences to that.  (I can tell you, my production class has been the guinea pig for an entirely revised first year curriculum, which is very much a work in progress.  Still great schooling, but by no means smoothed out.  It can be very frustrating, believe me.)

ganz


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 26, 2009)

That makes me feel better, thanks Ganz.  So you're a production student?  And you're in USC limbo?  What's that like?  

And are you a MFA or undegrad student?


----------



## steelyd (Mar 26, 2009)

ganz, can you please tell us more about this "new direction" and what might be in store for us Fall 2009 prospectives? what are they changing for the first year? any info is much appreciated!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm in limbo, too, and not the fun kind.  You know...with the stick.  

Anyway, I agree with you Neville.  People keep telling me that they are making decisions in waves--that they decide on a few (without having looked at everyone else's applications) and then work on another hundred applications after that.  If this is actually the case, man, USC doesn't know how to go about it.

But...I really do think that all of the decisions have been made (including those who were waitlisted) and have been sent out, aside from all of the rejections.  Why this is, I don't know.  Why they would keep the rejects waiting is beyond me, and frankly, I think they are pretty cruel.  

But I've come to a realization that it isn't the end of the world, and that if I want to reapply, I can, and if I want to do it on my own, I can.  No one HAS TO HAVE film school to make it, and hey, if I can save a few thousand dollars (much more than just a few), then maybe doing it on my own isn't so terrible after all.  

But if I get in, just know that I will ditch that idea and go to film school.  So don't hold me to it.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 26, 2009)

lol, I'm exactly where you are completely, STG. Especially the last sentence.

I keep thinking about the April 3rd event wondering, "Well, I live in Pasadena so they're not so concerned with getting back to me b/c they figure even if they decide at the last minute I can come.  No need to fly to LA and do all that."  But then, that theory doesn't hold up when we move past me (or you, since you live within driving distance from LA).  What about Filipe?  What about Zumbi?  What about all those others who haven't received word and DO NOT live in LA?  That makes me think 1 of 2 things.  

1) We got in, and they don't care if we make it to the APRIL 3rd event.

2) We didn't get in, and they're too worried about all the other crap going down to get back to us in a timely manner.  Basically, they could let us know in May that we were rejected and that'd be that.  Who cares, right? 

But then again, I could be wrong about everything I just wrote.  Ganz did say the SCA is a beast, and maybe I'm not so good at understanding beasts.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 26, 2009)

You do what you love, 
and **** the rest.

_Little Miss Sunshine_


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a good day to die...

(?)


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 27, 2009)

To piggyback onto what ganz said...and also what Icarus said in the USC 2009 thread about a classmate never being notified he was waitlisted...mistakes do get made, as well.

When I applied to AFI, I was rejected after interviewing.  Then, in June, this lady called and emailed me, speaking of "exciting news" she wanted to share.  When I finally spoke with her, she nonchalantly offered me admission to AFI.  I mentioned that I had been rejected, and she kept repeating "Errors were made!  Errors were made!"  She also explained that she'd replaced the new admissions director.  Rumors on here were already reporting he'd been fired.  I assumed I was actually supposed to be waitlisted but Errors Were Made!

Then a friend of mine, he was actually enrolled at AFI the year I was applying, and thus was there.  He said the admissions office lost 80 screenwriting applications that year.  Another friend who's graduating this spring was waitlisted, but they didn't bump him until a week or so before school started.

So, yeah...errors ARE made.

The entire school is in such a tizzy about this Lucas party.  It's funny.

Changes to writing program that I know of:

507's syllabus has been changed, though I don't know exactly what it will be because they're changing it AGAIN from what was offered this year.  I know it's much more intensive for the production students, right ganz?

Editing for Screenwriters is no longer offered or required.

For production, 508 pairs in trios now, not couples, and they don't shoot on 16mm anymore.  Ganz will share more, I hope hope hope.

Oh, and they've cut 546 from four/semester to just three, effective this semester.

Sorry I don't know more, I'm in my own world, I guess.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 27, 2009)

"Brandy's for heroes, Mister Hook. The rest of you will make do with flies in your meat, boils in your skin, and dysentery in your bellies".

_ZULU (1964)_


----------



## Kylok (Mar 27, 2009)

Maybe they erroneously rejected me. And come June, they'll send me one of those old-fashioned rhyming telegrams to apologize and beg me to attend. Read by Will Ferrell. (He went to USC, right?) They would have meant to notify me by e-mail, but errors would have been made. Am I sounding insane?


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 28, 2009)

“Sometimes I forget which side of the wall I'm on.”
_The Pianist (2001)._


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 28, 2009)

Kylok, Zumbi....neither of you have heard back yet, right?


----------



## Kylok (Mar 28, 2009)

No, I'm quite rejected. Haha. (Got a letter on.. Tuesday, I believe.)

But then I unexpectedly got a phone interview from Columbia College Chicago, where I applied on a whim. (There are, like, four specialized "scoring for film" degrees in the country.. CCC's being one of them.)

At this point I feel too drained to freak out. I've entered a "Zen mode" of prolonged apathy until my options are clear.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 28, 2009)

Not yet, Nev....
Nothing...

I only can assume that there still something to happen. They MUST be doing somethig... Waiting for people that probably will give up because of another school. 

Maybe...


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe the April 3rd event will deter some people from coming here.  I think that can be good or bad....that event.  It can make someone think, "Wait, what?  This is what I'll pay $40,000 a year for?  I'm not sure I want this."  And then they'll reject (or defer) for a year.  I'm hoping that's what's going on.  Like they're waiting to see their numbers.  But then again, isn't that what waitlisted means?  


I have no idea.  Uggrrr.  

Are you planning on going elsewhere Kylok?


----------



## Kylok (Mar 28, 2009)

I have no plans currently. Always in motion is the future.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 29, 2009)

Indeed, Kylok.  I think when I'm feeling trepidation I turn into a mixture of Sherlock Holmes and Mary Poppins.  I've been using an English accent for weeks now.  And using both a pipe and an umbrella.  It gets very tricky to manage both at once, lemme tell ya.


----------



## ganz (Mar 29, 2009)

Insert apology for delayed response here.  Working on projects, busy with classes, blah blah blah,

Alright friends, here's the low-down on the new curriculum from a first-hand, first year MFA student's experience.

507 (the first production class you'll take) is now being shot on HD cameras and they have reduced the number of projects from 5, (which they did from before time began - 2008), to 2.  You write, direct, produce and edit 2 of your own masterpieces.  Generally people start to get a reputation for cinematography from these projects, but little more.  The second project is being done in rotations, where you write/direct/edit your project, and somebody DP's, and somebody else produces.  Then you produce somebody else's film.  Then you DP somebody else's film.  

508, which is your second production course, and the beginning of your formal "collaborative filmmaking education" is now being done in trios.  They used to be made in pairs (which they did from before time began - 2008), and they would spend 8 weeks on two projects.  And it was an ass-kicker of a semester.  The rotation went like this:  Person 1 - Co-Producer/Writer/Director/Sound Designer,  Person 2 - Co-Producer/DP/Editor.  And they stratified the production weekends so some groups could help on other's projects.  They do one film and switch roles.  The projects were shot on 16 mm.  Also, they had a no-dialogue, no production sound policy.

Now, we work in groups of three and do three projects. The rotations work like this:  Person 1 - Writer/Director/Sound Designer (and if you get a bad producer - Producer, lots of stories here), Person 2 - DP/Editor, Person 3 - Producer/Sound Recordist.  The films are shot on HD and can have up to 40% dialogue.  The projects overlap so that while Person 1's project is in Post-Production, Person 2's project is in Pre-Production.  It's a very tight schedule and you work all day, every day.

To illustrate the immense consideration of USC's curriculum writers, they also added more class time for the 508 students.  We spend more time in class and make more films.  So we have no time at all.  And they added a lecture class on Friday mornings so that we don't have that day for production, which previous semesters had.  Sometimes you get the feeling that they want to kill you.  You love the work, but the scheduling can really make you mad when you think about it.

Believe it or not, the addition of production sound makes the project immensely more complicated in the shooting.  I made a blue-collar western in Acton this January, and the wind noise became an ever-present albatross over the project, whereas in previous 508's, they could have cared less.  We spent almost as much time containing the sound issues as we did the light issues.  

When I made the remark earlier about the "new direction" what I essentially meant is the transition into digital filmmaking.  USC is basically fully committed to it, and has dramatically deemphasized shooting on film.  I'll say, to their credit, the beginning projects I've seen on HD have been much more impressive than their equivalents on film have been, and part of that is the easier lighting, review, and re-capturing process.  So it has it's advantages.  But for those of us who were admitted in Fall 2008, we feel a little bit like science experiments, or like the bastard children of the film world.  Probably by the time you guys get into the program, you'll be able to enjoy a much smoother, much more advantageous education than we did.  But you can imagine how re-working a carved-in-stone curriculum could send an entire instution into a flummux of disorientation and muted bedlam.  

And it has my friends.  It has.

All that aside, I don't want to scare you kids off.  I've learned more about filmmaking in this 8 months than I did in 10 years of making my own little projecs.  USC is an incredible school and there are many times that I step back and remember how incredible it is.  The new building is amazing.  But it's not perfect.  Your delayed responses serve as evidence.

Good luck to you guys, and don't worry.  It really can't go on forever.  

ganz


----------



## steelyd (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks, ganz! that is super duper informative -- those seem like some pretty big changes.

i hope you don't mind, i have more questions for you, but please feel no rush to answer. you're a busy guy, i know.

first of all, that seems like a big change in 507 to go from five films to two. do you think thats a good change? seems like you might get less experience if you make less than half as many shorts.

also, i was wondering what you thought of the critiquing process in 508. the reason i ask is because in the Film School Confidential book, they say that 508 is where students find themselves having the change their films "in ways they do not necessarily like" in order to please the professors. do you think that's the case?

last question, i noticed on an earlier thread that your interest going into USC was in directing. since USC groups everyone into production and people decide their emphases in the course of school, are you finding your initial ambition to direct changing and/or being compromised?

thanks again, ganz. this is so fuggin helpful, it's, like, crazy


----------



## redic (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey Limbonites, 
I was thinking, and I hate hypothesizing about these things. But it doesn't make sense if you were going to get rejected, the letter hasn't gone out yet. I mean if you are rejected they would have shuttled your status to USC admissions so they could send you the letter. I have to believe your application is still under consideration. Is that reasonable to think? I mean they must be making selections for the final spots. For example, 20 applications for 10 spots. So whether you get in or not at least you can believe you were very very close. 

That was some good information, Ganz.

This question is directed to anyone who knows. What do you guys use to edit your projects? Ideally I would like to work on my laptop PC using Premiere, it's all the same to me. It's just for my convenience not having to work in labs all the time. I'm planning on getting a new laptop so I'd like to know if the school/professors/classmates prefer to work in one format. Do I need to get an Apple and use Avid or Final Cut Pro? Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm still stuck on windows movie maker.  Piece of sh**.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 29, 2009)

I only use Final Cut, and I only use Apple.  Maybe that makes me a snob, but that's that.  I used Premier in college before and wanted to stab my hand with a felt tip pen after that experience.  

If you expect to do some hardcore video editing, better just get a machine that a has a lot of power to it that can handle video editing.  Can your laptop do that?  Or will you be waiting 3 weeks for your project to render?


----------



## Kylok (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree 100%, redic. It makes no sense for them to withhold already-determined rejections.

One of my favorite colleague's projects was done in Windows Movie Maker. Every fade to white had to be a fade to almost-white text on a white background (due to, I guess, movie maker's inability to insert solid colors), which you could still slightly see if you looked close. It was priceless!


----------



## redic (Mar 29, 2009)

You feel me kylok? Just trying to keep it real.

nope doesn't make you a snob. Just means you are driving the Mercedes of computers. I don't care, I like nice computers and nice cars too. And sounds like because because they're shooting in HD you'll need a pretty buff computer. I just want make sure I'm assimilated. I don't want to be using Final Cut if everyone else is using windows movie maker.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm STARTING ot learn FINAL CUT, but I don't have a MAC. I use a bit in my house's friend, and I think it's awesome. Easy to use. And also is the standard for students world-wide.

BUT I don't have a MAC at home. I have another laptop and I was wondering if learn XVID would worth, instead tocontinue tolearn FINALCUT. 

I'm buying a NETBOOK now, a very small one, to carry with me anywhere so I can WRITE my scripts.

Will buy a I MAC when get into school, so I can edit at home. Don't think it's a good idea to edit films anywhere. You normally do this at home... Alone.

Well, this is my idea for the next months...


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you guys, by the way. Especially you, Redic. You are a very positive person, and think this is awesome.

MAYBE, who knows?
It's good to keep the hope, anyway...


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 30, 2009)

Yay for ganz's info!  A production student sharing info, hooray.

Re: editing programs...the entire post production facility seems to be running Avid on Macs, though they do have FCP keyboard skins, etc for Final Cut.

Avid's worth learning, to you FCP Do or Die folks...it's the industry standard, that's not just some lie the Avid people push as an agenda to sell software.

You will get gigs with FCP, I'm not saying it's worthless; rather that it's worth knowing both.

But I'd learn Avid first if you don't know any of the "pro" programs.  I personally went from learning WMM to Premiere to Avid to iMovie to FCP, and Avid is still my favorite, it's most "ergonomic,"  and runs on PCs and Macs.

I guess the workflow from p3 cards is absolutely ridiculous, though?  Hours.

Vegas seems to be gaining a following in LA, from gigs I see posted.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ganz thanks for the information!  It is great to hear about the classes from one of the production students.

I have taken classes on both Avid and FCP.  After getting a rather solid understanding of both I found myself in love with FCP and now I don't even touch Avid.  It is a great program but I am able to work faster and more efficient with FCP.  That is just a personal preference.  However, I think what Jayimess said is best.  Just try to learn both.  That can't hurt you.

Also for those still stuck in limbo.  I completely agree with the statement that there are probably 20 applicants left for 10 spots (or some number with the first one being greater than the second).  They just need to re-review everything again.  That has to be very time consuming.  I bet each person on the committee is fighting for the applicant they think is best and is trying to convince the rest of the board.  That is my 2 cents I hope you liked it.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 30, 2009)

hey all you usc limbo people! saw  this link on Yahoo today and thought it was interesting.  Has to do with "secrets of the waitlists"  hey, it probably applies to people who've heard nothing at all too.


----------



## redic (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea, I've used Final Cut Pro, Windows movie maker, Adobe Premiere, and played around with Final Cut. Of all the software I've worked with like photoshop vs fireworks, flash vs livemotion, illustrator vs corel draw, video editing software all have very similar workspace layout. For me at least. So I, personally, don't care what program I use. I'm pretty ambidextrous when it comes to working across software. Just a matter of getting used to terminology and workflow. 

I just want to make sure I use the right cog or sprocket (jetsons!). You know? If I'm using Final Cut than its slightly more inconvenient if everyone else is using Avid. So from what I can gather Avid is the streamline and Final Cut is a sometimes. My follow up question would be, Avid projects can be crossed over to different platforms? If I'm on PC and my editor is on Mac we can hand off projects to each other? 

Thank You Zumbi, 
I read your post and work. I just started to think how much I appreciate your comment. I looked back three years and even one year ago and how I was not who I am today. The short story, I was running a dry cleaners three years ago and every morning I would listen to Switchfoot's "This is your life, are you who you want to be?" Thinking about that guy working at the dry cleaners 7am - 7pm mon-sat. If I could just go back there and tell him...he would get in. Thanks for you comment. Thinking about where I was and where I am made me happy. I'm sure my comments can sound too cheesy to be sincere sometimes but I'm being for real. If I can add any kind of value to your day then it's worth me risking being a little corny. 

PEACE!


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the link, tabbycat.

I KNEW IT! I KNEW IT!
Interesting... And funny, actually...
If you don't have money, you're OFF!

It's basically what it says the link. 7 out of 10.
OF COURSE, there is that thing of talented people, IF the school wants you, it gets you, blablabla.

BUT, if you DON'T have a solid financial situation, you will be at the end of the list. WHAT MEANS... LIMBO!

If guys like me, "coming" from "DEVELOPMENT COUNTRIES", with only a very SHY balance in their bank account, HOPING to get some schollarships, etc, will HARDLY get into a School like USC. They, like everybody, need money.

SOOOOOOOO... For lucky people whose parents have ssaved money for the Unviersity during their entire lifes, it's pretty much easier. Of course, if they have the minimun talent.

Just being pure and simple here, I have no issue with any kind of people, rich or poor, more or less talented. WE ALL know that things are like this, and when it comes TO YOU, you feel. REALLY feel.
Social prejudice is so terrible as racial prejudice. And unfortunately, the WORLD is like this. If you have money in your pocket, you can go to the next door.

Excerpts of a book I'm reading now X with my actual situation + The link posted by tabbycat = this post.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 30, 2009)

I read that link.


I was waitlisted at USC and rejected from AFI, and eventually bumped to admission for both.

I did NOTHING except the one about being happy where you DID get in.

I know it was 2007, whatever, but rewriting song lyrics and sending homemade baked goods?

Come on.


----------



## mimesinscene (Mar 30, 2009)

Zumbi... do you really think the SCA is in serious need of money? With the new building and expansion into HD, it really doesn't look like the program is suffering too much. Just saying.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 31, 2009)

Nope. 
I don't think the are IN NEED of money.

It's just that Institutions like USC don't take risks. And this is the way the world works, that's all.

By choosing to be SAFE, they can expand buildings, and do insane things.

That's WHY they have money.
If you think EVERY student paying the absurd amount they ask, TOGHETER, it is some million dollars, isn't it?

SO, why risk to have some students not paying, and giving up?


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 31, 2009)

Trust me, putting up a new building this year (or last year) doesn't mean the school is rolling in the revenue/dough.  My school just put in a brand new library, over 1.4 million volumes, it's crazy....the whole project was some 146 million dollars and just about all of that was raised from donors, investers and alumni.  It's crazy.  Now, I kid you not, 3 months after the grand opening of that library and our school is talking about a "hiring freeze" for the next 3 years, consolidating departments, laying off people, etc.  I'm not saying USC is like this (I don't know what USC is like, I've only heard positive things about the school from friends who have gone there---which is why it's my number one pick, aside the fact that I like the setup of their screenwriting program more than other schools), but I am saying what Zumbi said is probably true.  The people at the top of every school (The Board, the Provost, the President, the financial peeps), they know what has to be happening for the school to make money.  And when giving is down, the school can't give as much aid to students.  When they can't give as much aid then enrollment is down.  When enrollment is down, they have to be more assertive about drawing people in.  It's a weird little cycle.  I think it's kind of fascinating that we're applying when we are.  We could see some strange things happen in the next few months regarding MFA programs b/c I think many people who think they can do it, will back down when they see financial aid packages (which are already little when it comes to the grad school level). 

Believe me.  I'm finishing up grad school.  Financial aid is not so hot for many MA degrees unless you get an assistantship or something.  Even as a single 26 year old, don't count on much coming your way. 

All that to say, I think this is the year of the waitlists.  I hope I'm waitlisted now more than anything else, cause I'm beginning to believe for certain that the "accepted" people have already been decided. 

We'll see.  

Hope you enjoyed my novel.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 31, 2009)

And Zumbi, what are you doing posting at 3:57 a.m.?  Do you work the grave yard shift or something?  Or have you become so limbo-ed-out, that your days are now your nights, your light is not your darkness, your p.m. now your a.m.?  

Or something like that....?


----------



## ganz (Mar 31, 2009)

greetings again all,

and now to address those questions.  

I thought the changes in 507's were a significant improvement.  Instead of spending all your time just making movies, you spend the first eight weeks getting an education in the fundamentals before going out and shooting.  The results have been overwhelmingly evident from what I've seen.  Previously you didn't have time to really get a lot of basic cinematography, directing, editing, producing, or sound instruction in the first semester.  You got a lot more of it in the second semester.  Now, you get more of those things in the first semester and they inform the kind of projects that you make and the learning process you undergo.  I'm a fan of that curriculum change.  And, I should revise my numbers just a little bit.  They actually made 6 projects including a group shoot in previous 507's.  And you make 4 projects including a group shoot in the current 507.  Two of the four projects are simply exercises, which is why I didn't include them.

The 508 critique process varies greatly on the faculty you get.  Some teachers let the students do whatever they want, and some really crack down on the rules.  In my particular class, the instructors really hammered on the the project structure rules, (5 page maximum script, 40% dialogue in said script).   But once the project gets filmed, there really isn't a whole lot they can do to make you "change it" in ways you don't like.  Generally, they're just trying to make it work.  And I say that because there are a lot of projects that simply struggle with bad storytelling, inconsistent tone, etc. and the professors are addressing those things.  

I've heard about a few cases where the professors strongly encouraged the students to change their projects, but ultimately they can't "make you" do anything.  It's not that kind of institution.

I wanted to second Jayimess's comments about AVID, and to let you guys know that you will be REQUIRED to edit on the school machines and on AVID.  You may as well get used to it now.

As far as directing goes, I've done three projects now.  I've enjoyed directing and plan to specialize in it over the next two years.  I'm certain I will be able to direct a thesis film, and several other smaller films, before I leave USC.  I don't resent learning all the crafts because it's helpful to understand how other jobs work to taylor your expectations and vision as a director.  In fact, I plan on learning significantly more about writing, and producing before I leave because there are no "just directors" in the biz anymore.  Everybody does a little of everything.  

I've had a fairly warm reception to my films overall, and I feel confident that I should pursue directing because there is a future in it for me.  There have been times this semester where I've been frustrated because I felt the directing instruction wasn't there to the extent that I wanted it to be.  But the 508 class is more of a class about "the process" than mastering any one particular craft.  From what I hear, it's third semester and beyond where you really begin to develop those directing skills more intensely.  

I also should say that USC is smart to group people together in the beginning and expose them to all the different filmmaking areas.  Because a lot of people come in thinking that they're directors, when really they're more interested in producing, or cinematography, or editing, or writing, etc.  That really happens.  Most people still want to direct, but everybody benefits from the broader exposure.

did that get all of it?  hope so.

ganz


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Nev.
How are you, man?

You know... I'm a Zumbi... There is no such a thing as dayand night for me.
EVERYTHING is darkness...

Well, actually, posting in London at 10 am means 3 am in USA.

Yeah, man. It's unfortunately true. In this case, worse for me, as an international student, married, blablabla...

And good to know I can buy a PC instead of MAC, andstart to learning AVID. Of course, will learn final cut in my friend's house as well...


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 31, 2009)

Zumbi, I'm doing as good as can be expected.  But thanks for reminding me that you're married and I'm not.  What, you think you're better than me because of that? lol  Thanks for rubbing it in.  

"Everything is Darkness." 

Particularly when you're 7 hours behind in time.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, Nev...
In this case, YOU are better than me...

I would say:
"EVERYTHING is DARKNESS when THERE IS NO LIGHT"

Wow! I could write a book!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 31, 2009)

You could and you shall...

Start now.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 31, 2009)

YEah, why not?

"MY LIFE AFTER LIMBO"
By Zumbi (suggestive, hm?)

Foreworded by Neville.

Edited and revised AND with the special participation of... STG!

COOOOOME.. OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON......


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 31, 2009)

Zumbi, I love the title.  Want it, love it, gotta have it.  We can work on the specifics at a later time, but what target audience are we aiming at?  Do you have a mock-up of the cover?  I think it should involve some sort of scene of torture.  Yes?  No?  Just let me know.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 31, 2009)

It needs to be DARK, you know?
Dark.. like.. Dark, dude!

Not sure if know what I mean?.. Dude?...


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, Zumbi I know exactly what you mean.  Dark.  But how dark are we looking at here?  Dark like kinda dark.  Dark like really dark?  Or a medium shade of dark?  Get back to me ASAP on this issue.  I see $$$!


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 31, 2009)

DARK, like the DARKNESS, dude...

But REALLY dark...
THe darknes's's's's DARK!
You know when it's night, and you THINK it's dark?
It's kinda of that. But MOOOOOOOOOORE dark!

What's that thing about $$$$?


----------



## Kylok (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm sorry to interrupt this bull session, but you guys are working with gold here, and I'm intrigued.

Zumbi, I could totally relate to that nighttime scenario--it's the night, it's dark, it's brilliant--we've all been there. You need to work that into the story.

Where you lost me was the next idea: more dark. More dark than the night? I just don't follow. How much light is there? In watts, please.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

What I can say is....
Good night you all in USA!

After two bottles of wine, I NEED to sleep!

Bye!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 31, 2009)

Zumbi, I'd still get a mac, that way you can run Avid and FCP at your own house!!

And ganz, thanks so much for the insight into the new 507.  One of the projection booths I work in actually projects to a 507 on the other side, and I was commenting to the SA that they look SO MUCH BETTER than they did in our year...for our year, we had a screening party, about two dozen of our best films, and they were ridiculous...the ones I'm seeing look like serious projects.  A two week turnaround, which everyone before your class had, was fun and insane, but the movies weren't too hot.

Also, I believe that USC implemented a hiring freeze in October...

You guys, I hope you get your decisions really soon...


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 31, 2009)

Is there a place to go other than Limbo?  Like a snack bar or something?  I'm just curious.  I'm hungry and there's not much food here in Limbo.


----------



## redic (Mar 31, 2009)

That Mac Pro 8 core is a BEAST! The MacBook Pro is nice too. Only if my parents could buy off admissions counselors with a Mercedes or mortgage. sheesh! That article made me feel like a little bean needed to fill a bag...then I got over it.


----------



## Zumbi (Apr 1, 2009)

That's it.

This is the LIMBO'S LIMBO!!!
Am I alone here in the Limbo?


----------



## Zumbi (Apr 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by Kylok:
> I'm sorry to interrupt this bull session, but you guys are working with gold here, and I'm intrigued.
> 
> Zumbi, I could totally relate to that nighttime scenario--it's the night, it's dark, it's brilliant--we've all been there. You need to work that into the story.
> ...



Kylok...
You don't get it.
You ARE lost because THAT's the idea...
MORE DARK = YOU CAN'T SEE = YOU ARE LOST!

Kylooooooooooook...
I'm going to get yoooou.....


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 2, 2009)

You're not alone here, Zumbi.  But the Limbo did disappear from the side menu for a few days since no one was posting on it.  Glad to see it's still around.  It's nice to know Limbo is confirmed as still existing when you believe you're in it.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 2, 2009)

Are there any MFA in Screenwriting applicants that applied to LMU for this Fall 2009?  Any of you heard back yet?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey--why is no one writing in the Rejects section any more?  What do you think--you're too good?  HA!  You'll always be rejects to me!


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 3, 2009)

No, I didn't write b/c it disappeared.  Whenever no one writes in it the topic goes away.  Kind of like Limbo and the people in it, I guess.

How's your Friday-night-Saturday-morning going STG?  Any horror USC dreams yet? 

Mine came last night. So did Filipe's.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 4, 2009)

Naw, I was too far gone with all of the booze I consumed to have or at least remember any dreams.  But I have had dreams about USC.  I opened my mailbox and a letter was there.  I had been accepted!  I called my mom and my whole family and they were so excited!  And then I woke up to realize that no...it was all just a beautiful, beautiful dream.

But anyway, my Saturday is going alright.  Just woke up.  You know.  Same old same old.


----------



## Zumbi (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey STG...

Looks like this place is more sad than it uses to be...
I'll miss Neville.
He will suffer a bit, but he'll get over it. I'm sure.


----------



## Zumbi (Apr 5, 2009)

My status has changed. It says I'll receive a letter soon.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 5, 2009)

That's good, Zumbi.  At least the excruciatingly painful wait will soon be over.  I have a feeling I'll be receiving my letter this week, since Neville received his without a status change.  It blows my mind that they didn't update his status.  I'm thinking it has something to do with his living in California.  That's all I can think of, unless they've just gotten lazy with some and not others.  Eh, who knows?


----------



## Zumbi (Apr 5, 2009)

> of, unless they've


Hi STG.

That's really good. Things have a potential end "SOON".
I still have a hope, even thought I think it can be tough.

Let's see.

I've added you in Facebook, I believe you have accepted.


----------

